# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  **Official Herman Cain announcement thread**1pm

## nyrgoal99

bump

----------


## ross11988

watch it live: http://www.11alive.com/video/default...id=75564425001

----------


## unknown

"Official Cain announcement listening thread".

----------


## thehungarian

I need to know what is behind that curtain. God damnit I must know.

----------


## ross11988

Great job playing "Your the best", good choice if hes staying in. Lol horrible music choice if he does quit!

----------


## unknown

I cant listen at the moment, Im making calls.  Someone gimme a play by play!

----------


## bluesc

Someone needs to tell me how you edit the title of your own thread. Seriously.

----------


## zerosdontcount

is this for real?

----------


## sluggo

"I have heard of this child, but it is not mine."

----------


## nyrgoal99

> "Official Cain announcement listening thread".


Good idea

----------


## nyrgoal99

> Someone needs to tell me how you edit the title of your own thread. Seriously.


???

----------


## icon124

lmao look at the poor cain supporters waiting for him.  Gosh it would be so funny to see him drop out today...I want to see the reactions of the crowd afterwards LOL

----------


## ross11988

Cain dropping out help us or hurt us?

----------


## trey4sports

am i the only one with no sound?

----------


## bluesc

> ???


You edited your thread title, didn't you?

----------


## zerosdontcount

yes i have sound, and it's $#@!ty country music

----------


## pauliticalfan

CNN talking about Bachmann.

----------


## sailingaway

You guys are listening?

LOL!  

I figure I'll find out the bottom line.

But given he's opening a new office today in GA, I'm betting he stays in, but goes back to the southern states book tour version of a campaign.

----------


## Cowlesy

I think he has way, way too much hubris to drop out.  I think he trots out his wife and they announce the opening of his Atlanta office.

----------


## nyrgoal99

> Cain dropping out help us or hurt us?


It helps in the sense, that 1 less person is more time for Ron Paul.  Once Bachmann, Stantorum and Huntsman are our, we would be down to 4 already!!!

bad is it gives the establishment less dilutement in terms of votes.

----------


## nyrgoal99

My guess is that since it is not being reported he will drop out, he may very well stay in and try to use this as a launching pad

----------


## bluesc

Damn, how many secret service agents does this guy have?

----------


## bluesc

> You edited your thread title, didn't you?


You just edited it again. I must know how.

----------


## damiengwa

No stopping the Cain Train!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Nice way to get hours of national coverage...  NBC suspended their regularly scheduled programming.

The place is decked-out. Huge Presidential Banners.

Cain is running the free BBQ to atract 100's of attendees...

Music running...

Look's like he has a new backdrop underneath the black cloth.

Who the hell is this Jehmu Greene on FOX NEWS?  Glorifying Cain to NWO overlord

----------


## nyrgoal99

> You just edited it again. I must know how.


Hit the edit, then go advanced

----------


## pauliticalfan

CNN pumping up Bachmann big time.

----------


## trey4sports

> You just edited it again. I must know how.



edit post. go advanced, IIRC

----------


## winston_blade

Breaking:  Herman Cain- "Life is a highway, I'm going to ride it all night long"

----------


## nyrgoal99

Change that.  Cain is not going to be at the Huckabee forum.  Therefore I vote he is out

----------


## damiengwa

Starting!

----------


## ross11988

> Change that.  Cain is not going to be at the Huckabee forum.  Therefore I vote he is out


Source? I think hes staying in, from what the guy is saying now. Hes telling people to join to go to Iowa, SC, FL.

----------


## nyrgoal99

> Source? I think hes staying in, from what the guy is saying now. Hes telling people to join to go to Iowa, SC, FL.


http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/was...l-time-for-all

----------


## bluesc

Am I the only one picking up Alex Jones on this stream?

----------


## samsung1

he's not dropping out... just look at this circus

----------


## nyrgoal99

Being that most early states are not winner take all for delegates, Cain being out may help Paul get a higher percentage and therefore more delegates

----------


## unknown

> Cain dropping out help us or hurt us?


I think it hurts since theres no way he's endorsing RP.

----------


## R3volutionJedi

> Am I the only one picking up Alex Jones on this stream?


oh my! me too. what the?

----------


## thehungarian

I really hope that behind the black curtain is a huge self-portrait of Cain with a big smile on his face. I've got the giggles just thinking about it.

----------


## unknown

It was a shock to him how bad the economy is?  Is he an idiot?

----------


## Okie RP fan

Not looking like he is dropping out, thus far. 

Could be a big campaign stunt to revive his candidacy.

----------


## RonPaulRules

People want coupons. We can fix that with 9 9 9!

----------


## ross11988

Nein Nein Nein!

----------


## unknown

We know what it is?  Sell more pizzas?  Hit on more chics?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> It was a shock to him how bad the economy is?  Is he an idiot?


No, just a Cainsian.

----------


## ross11988

> oh my! me too. what the?


Alex Jones from 1997!

----------


## samsung1

total scam by the cain campaign.. he never intended to drop out.

----------


## unknown

Who is this blubbering slob.  Im out.

----------


## RonPaulRules

This is boring.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Wow, they even have FIRE TRUCKS @ the Cain Rally-On Press Junket

Sorry I can't fathom that CNN 'Jabba the Hut' Crowley... back to Libtard MSNBC

----------


## RonPaulRules

Cain is staying in the race.

----------


## agaiziunas

Behind the curtain: Bachman logo

----------


## Cowlesy

Time to sell some books!!

----------


## freejack

Cain is re-announcing his run for president!

----------


## Dianne

I hope Cain stays in.   Every time they speak of his affairs and infidelity; the media is always reminded to compare him with Newt.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Fox guy just said suspending official campaign, continuing to campaign for 9-9-9. Wtf?

----------


## Akus

why would cain drop out without even trying to see how he's doing in IA and NH?

----------


## damiengwa

It should be clear that he's staying in the race.   They are taking the 'any publicity is good publicity' tact.   Mark Block is an idiot...  This doesn't look good.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

Has Herman spoken yet? There is a white guy saying he is proud to be American...

----------


## Sola_Fide

Is this fool in or out?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Behind the curtain: Bachman logo


 Tell Us Monti Hall... What is behind Curtain #1?

Godfather's Pizza?

Any Ron Paul supporters there to scout/report? What's with all the speakers?

Sarah Palin has been MIA... maybe in Georgia?  Endorsement?

----------


## AlexG

I bet its a bronze statue of Cain and Gloria holding hands

----------


## RonPaulRules

Bunch of ignorant people in the audience.

----------


## damiengwa

yeah, what is behind the tarp?

----------


## jene277

"Professional doer".........BWAHAHAHAHA!!!  So we've heard!

----------


## freejack

He just showed up in the short bus.

----------


## thehungarian

They are milking this teet for every single damn drop. Come on.

----------


## Sweman

I aaaam Americaaaaa!

----------


## Kords21

He did not just do that, in the words of Mr. Slave on South Park "Jesus Christ"

----------


## samsung1

wow what an enterance... this is like watching WWE

----------


## pauliticalfan

> wow what an enterance... this is like watching WWE


LOL

----------


## realtonygoodwin

This is that song from that smoking video!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> He just showed up in the short bus.


Can the Paul Campaign purchase The Tour Bus at a Discount?

----------


## Kords21

Where did they find this awful song?

----------


## pauliticalfan

I can't stop laughing at this music.

----------


## freejack

> Can the Paul Campaign purchase The Tour Bus at a Discount?


$999?

----------


## ropo

i thought the pokemon song was his theme song

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> $999?


+rep  Whata Bargain!

----------


## ctiger2

Cain is such an attn whore. His book sales will be up by 100% because of this.

----------


## bluesc

Sounds like he's dropping out.

----------


## Bruno

He's out

----------


## Dianne

Wonder how much he had to pay those 50 people to show up.

----------


## RonPaulRules

No way is he dropping out.

----------


## ross11988

> He's out


What? Where do you see that?

----------


## Dianne

> Cain is such an attn whore. His book sales will be up by 100% because of this.


Yeah, cause he'll take the balance of his campaign contributions and buy more of his own books.

----------


## Sweman

I call drop out as well.

----------


## Tina

> What? Where do you see that?


He's going by what he's saying in his speech.

----------


## TXcarlosTX

they said he will continue to promote 999 but end his presidential bid

----------


## RonPaulRules

He has his wife with him to make it seem like shes not upset, so you will think the allegations are false.

----------


## Bruno

> He's going by what he's saying in his speech.


Yes

----------


## Kords21

This man's ego is just unreal

----------


## realtonygoodwin

"I've never held public office."

No, but you sure tried a couple times. You ARE a politician, just not a successful one.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Wonder how much he had to pay those 50 people to show up.


Free sign, music, and Free BBQ

----------


## bluesc

He keeps talking in past tense. He's dropping out.

----------


## cornell

I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't drop out. He is so arrogant.

----------


## Bruno

"And the voices of those women I slept with all louder than all others!"

----------


## 69360

wtf is this? in or out?

Cut the crap Herman and tell us.

----------


## vechorik

Cain talking now

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

No, the people are not in charge of this country... the Tea party tried to take it back in 2007.

----------


## RonPaulRules

I'm in the final 4.

----------


## nyrgoal99

top 3?
Final 4?

What?

----------


## ross11988

> Cain talking now


Your about 10 min late

----------


## Sola_Fide

In or out Herb?

----------


## pauliticalfan

You were tied with Ron Paul in the latest Rasmussen poll, jack ass.

----------


## Bruno

Another man undone by his inabilty to control his penis.

----------


## Crotale

Final four? I didn't know the GOP primary was a round-by-round elimination process.

----------


## nyrgoal99

He is out.  All past tense

Saying he is in the top 3 is trying to undercut Ron Paul

----------


## Polskash

This is a psyop to make people think that anyone can just become president when in fact everything is tightly controlled by the elite.

----------


## LBennett76

He's talking a lot of past tense. He's dropping out.


*seems lots of others picked up on this. lol

----------


## RonPaulRules

> top 3?
> Final 4?
> 
> What?


He is saying hes in the top 3 in the GOP and counting Obama hes in the final 4 for president.

----------


## Bruno

Out yes, as bluesec said, it is all past tense.

----------


## WIwarrior

This thing is hard to watch.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

It really sounded like he said "cummin' man"... lololololol

----------


## ross11988

Oh no he didn't! that guy is trying to keep the American flag from waving!

----------


## tsetsefly

This is just dumb...

----------


## cornell

Nevermind, now it sounds like he's dropping out...

Ability to campaign has been distracted etc.

----------


## AlexG

He's going to take the Palin route, drop out and trying to "influence" the political culture

----------


## Tina

errr, I'm starting to feel manipulated by this crap.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

"That SPIN hurts."

----------


## Bruno

It is a supercell thunderstorm of doubt, Herman, not a single cloud!!

----------


## Kords21

What's "unproven" about your 13 year affair? You confirmed it yourself

----------


## tsetsefly

Talking abouyt how false allegations hurt his family and the american people! hahaha

----------


## pauliticalfan

You don't offer solutions, Herb, you offer more of the same, if not worse.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

what bull$#@!... this guy loves hearing himself speak. 

EGO in the atmosphere

Someone hold a poster up stating "I'm carrying Herman's  Love Child"

----------


## freejack

> errr, I'm starting to feel manipulated by this crap.


The only thing he's manipulating is my stomach muscles.

----------


## brushfire



----------


## Nirvikalpa

"I have made mistaks professionally, personally, and as a candidate for how i have ran my campaign.  I have been the first to own up to the mistakes i've made.  Even if the political elites don't agree with how i have handled my mistakes, I am handling it my way because that's how I handle life.  

(missed some)

These allegations have created a cloud over me, my campaign and my family.  And it hurts.  It hurts my wife, my family, me, and it hurts the American people because you all are being denied solutions to our problems.  Now here's why it hurts: because my wife, my family, and I, we know these false and unproven allegations are NOT true.  So one of the first declarations I want to make today is that I am at peace with my God, I am at peace with my wife, and she is at peace with me."

----------


## AlexG

His wife must be in it for the money

----------


## Tina

God, his poor wife.  Trying to stand by her prick.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

Here comes plan B.

----------


## 69360

what an ego. in or out?

----------


## pauliticalfan

He's out!

----------


## cornell

He's out.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

"I am at peace with myself.  Now, that being said, becoming president was Plan a.  before you get discouraged, today I want to describe plan b.  as of today, with a lot of prayer and soul-searching, *I am suspending my campaign*."

----------


## ross11988

Suspend!

----------


## Bruno

Here it comes

----------


## vechorik

HE'S OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE said it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## Crotale

suspending!!!

----------


## gjdavis60

Anybody have a fork?

----------


## 69360

finally. 6 more to go down.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Peace Herman

----------


## RonPaulRules

HERMAN CAIN IS OUT

----------


## AlexG

lol only 4 people were like "NO"

----------


## Kords21

Suspend! Maybe the media can now get back to talking about real issues

----------


## Sola_Fide

Newt, were coming for you now.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Stick a fork in it herm is done..next

----------


## Kords21

All this pomp for this is just pathetic

----------


## Polskash

The elites instructed him to "suspend" it so that he can be pulled back out if things get ugly in the near future.

----------


## gjdavis60

I wonder if he'll endorse another candidate.

----------


## thehungarian

Hey, it worked for McCain amirite?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Or not dropping out.

----------


## Bruno

When I went through this reassessment, I realized Ginger could destroy me.  

Good news is, you can still buy my book!!

----------


## Tina

Don't let the door hitcha buddy.

----------


## Carehn

> Suspend! Maybe the media can now get back to talking about real issues


when has that ever happened?

----------


## brushfire

Pass the baton

----------


## pauliticalfan

Yelling now.

----------


## icon124

suspend the campaign it's official

----------


## realtonygoodwin

"I'm not going to be silenced, and I am not going away."

----------


## dbill27

Holy $#@!, why are you guys excited he's out? This is devastating news to the RP campaign, one less establishment candidate to split t he vote particularly in iowa. This  is not good, we won't get anywhere  near as many of his supporters as gingrich or romney.

----------


## ItztehBean

Good riddance to bad rubbish?

----------


## pauliticalfan

What the f.

----------


## tsetsefly

hahaha, what a way to milk it...

----------


## ctiger2

> I wonder if he'll endorse another candidate.


Of course he will. And money will exchange hands for it.

----------


## RonPaulRules

http://www.thecainsolutions.com/

----------


## bluesc

Setting up a C4L?

----------


## WIwarrior

Plan B....................???????????????????????......  ..........A Voice for the people......on a website.  LOL!

----------


## Sola_Fide

So does this mean the fake Herman Cain website will be no more?

----------


## tsetsefly

not good news he is dropping out...

----------


## Anti Federalist

"You are Sperminated"

----------


## pauliticalfan

He's basically out.

----------


## vechorik

Still chanting 9-9-9

Wonder if endorsement coming next?////???

----------


## matt0611

> not good news he is dropping out...


Its good, it takes the media off of him and will focus back on Newt. Shines the spotlight on him for us to take him out.

----------


## Paulistinian

Wish he stayed in til after Iowa but whatever. So long Fed Director Cain! You were the $#@!tiest puppet of them all.

----------


## Kords21

So, when does he lose his secret service detail?

----------


## Eleutheros

> "I'm not going to be silenced, and *I am not going away.*"


Perhaps we should call him HerPES Cain.

----------


## braane

but... no more Herman Cain means more debate time for everyone right!? 

Yeah, nevermind, have some more time Newt and Mitt.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

Making an endorsement eh?

I predict

Romney,
Gingrich,
or
Bachmann

----------


## RonPaulCult

Guys, it wouldn't matter if he stayed in.  His percentage was going to drop to near zero percent anyway.  He couldn't keep it in his pants.  He was done.  I've been calling Iowa and they liked him there, but were done with him after these allegations.  

The good news is that I've talked to a lot of Cain supporters who said that Ron Paul is their second choice.

----------


## Tina

> The only thing he's manipulating is my stomach muscles.


Ha! yeah, the fact that I was still watching was making me mad at myself.

----------


## ross11988

> Guys, it wouldn't matter if he stayed in.  His percentage was going to drop to near zero percent anyway.  He couldn't keep it in his pants.  He was done.  I've been calling Iowa and they liked him there, but were done with him after these allegations.  
> 
> The good news is that I've talked to a lot of Cain supporters who said that Ron Paul is their second choice.


I hope your right!

----------


## Bruno

Wow, just told us by saying he is not endorsing Obama. Shocker!!  

/s

----------


## nyrgoal99

Down to 7

----------


## Tod

Who will he endorse?  Hopefully not Noot, but probably, birds of a feather and all....


after all, with Noot's history of adultery, it would look odd.

Haha...Pokemon!!!

----------


## nyrgoal99

Good thing is with 7 people, more time for ron paul on tv and in the debates

----------


## matt0611

LOL Pokemon!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Pokemon LMAO WOW

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

HAHAHAHAHAHA, he's ending with the Pokemon quote!

Unbelievable.

----------


## bluesc

The pokemon song again? His campaign was a JOKE all along.

----------


## Bruno

Lol!! He is now quoting Pokeman again! Hilarious!

----------


## pauliticalfan

No way. Finishes with Pokemon.

----------


## ItztehBean

"I choose you!"

----------


## Bruno

Drudge: "No we Cain't"

----------


## pauliticalfan

His whole campaign was a joke, an art project!

----------


## matt0611

> No way. Finishes with Pokemon.


Amazing

----------


## cornell

When does he admit we''ve all been being punk'd for months now?

----------


## freejack

So long Herman, thanks for all the fish.

----------


## phill4paul

LOL. I am actually rolling on the floor laughing my ass off....oh lawd make him stop....

----------


## vechorik

No endorsement -- yet -- that's good

----------


## brushfire

And this is what a "cain victory" looks like

----------


## gjdavis60

Any chance we can sway some of his supporters our way?

----------


## Kludge

Pretty good show. I like how he takes everything he said, and his entire campaign - and pretends it (and he) represents the United States. "I will not apologize for the United States of America!"

----------


## thehungarian

One of the greatest trolls in recent history. Well done, Herman.

----------


## Dianne

I bet Newt is out right now buying 10,000 books for that endorsement.

----------


## freejack

Now all he needs to do is endorse Pikachu and he'll lock in my purchase of his book.

----------


## matt0611

> One of the greatest trolls in recent history. Well done, Herman.


Lol yup. 
What a complete waste of time, energy, and money that campaign was.

----------


## Eleutheros

Sooo, while listening to the closing song "Ain't No Mountain High Enouth", I can't help but wonder: where's the closing credit roll to this awful reality show that ran much longer than it should've?

----------


## matt0611

So does anyone think Cain will become another Palin or what?
Will he still be in the news, 1, 2, 3 years from now?

----------


## samsung1

who sings this version of keep coming to america?

----------


## Dianne

> why would cain drop out without even trying to see how he's doing in IA and NH?


I imagine it is because he realizes his bimbo has tons of evidence to bring forward; so he wants to quietly slip into the sunset and hope she goes away.

----------


## Exponent

If all he _technically_ did was "suspend" his campaign, I highly doubt he'll endorse anyone.  By endorsing, you declare implicitly but quite definitively that you are not running yourself, but Cain apparently did not go quite that far today.

----------


## Valli6

> So does anyone think Cain will become another Palin or what?
> Will he still be in the news, 1, 2, 3 years from now?


_Exactly_ what I was thinking!

----------


## Dianne

What's funny is his description of the "political elite" and their coldness to you; the very "elite" he will endorse; depending on who pays him the most.

----------


## clint4liberty

As long as Cain does not endorse Newt or Romney before Iowa Caucus, in between, or the NH Primary on Jan. 10th I will be happy.

----------


## Dianne

> _Exactly_ what I was thinking!


I think so.    FOX is probably on the phone with him right now, lol.     That's where all dead politicians go to die.

----------


## AlexG

I expect him to endorse Newt before he loses relevancy

----------


## thehungarian

> I expect him to endorse Newt before he loses relevancy


Guaranteed he endorses Newt. Birds of a feather and all.

----------


## Polskash

Herman Cain is an unintelligent man. I'd put his IQ somewhere around 100. Therefore, he's a major beneficiary of affirmative action just like Obama. Both seemingly came out of nowhere and got pumped hard. This is all highly suspect and smells orchestrated, including all of these sex allegations and whatnot. I think he was ordered by the same elites who put a silver spoon in his mouth throughout his life to run for president as a diversion.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

CAIN took 14 minutes before announcing... 22 minutes in total

----------


## TwoJ

What was his pokemon quote at the end? I missed it

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

Herman Cain wants to be the very best. Like﻿ no one ever was.

----------


## Tod

> When does he admit we''ve all been being punk'd for months now?



Not until his book sales are too small to mess with, if they aren't already...

----------


## damiengwa

Isn't there a Cain message board we should be hitting up to push Dr. Paul?

----------


## matt0611

> Guaranteed he endorses Newt. Birds of a feather and all.


Yeah, it will definitely be Newt, they both have the same political philosophy, they think they can run the economy better than you can and you don't need no civil liberties so we can keep you safe from teh islam.

----------


## damiengwa

> Isn't there a Cain message board we should be hitting up to push Dr. Paul?


I just checked the hermancainforums.com  Its a joke.  almost no posts.  Just about every one who gets their info from the internet supports Dr. Paul.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> One of the greatest trolls in recent history. Well done, Herman.


LoL

Successful troll is successful.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Nobody quits over "false"allegations. Herman Cain, you quitting is your own confession.

----------


## matt0611

> I just checked the hermancainforums.com  Its a joke.  almost no posts.  Just about every one who gets their info from the internet supports Dr. Paul.


Its a joke forum, don't waste your time going there.

----------


## thehungarian

> Yeah, it will definitely be Newt, they both have the same political philosophy, they think they can run the economy better than you can and you don't need no civil liberties so we can keep you safe from teh islam.


I was thinking more along the lines of them both being skirt chasers. You are correct though as well.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

For those curious about the Pokemon quote: 
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/did-...-from-pokemon/
You know Pokémon, right? The cute, Furby-like creatures have been amazingly popular in video games, television and movies for more than a decade. Now, it seems the little monsters, having already conquered these venues, are working their way onto the American political stage.At the end of last nights debate, while issuing his final comments, Herman Cain told the crowd the following:A poet once said, life can be a challenge, life can seem impossible, but its never easy when theres so much on the line.Surely, there is wisdom in these words. Is life a challenge? Sure, sometimes. Can it seem impossible? Absolutely. But, as Daily Intel looked further into Cains words, a bizarre realization emerged: Not only is there apparently no poem that includes these inspiring lines, but the words, strung together in exactly the same way, appear to come directly from Donna Summers song, The Power of One.According to Mediaite, this tune, which undisputedly includes these words, was used in the film, Pokémon: the Movie 2000. You can listen to the lyrics yourself:

----------


## QuickZ06

Bravo Cain Bravo, Troll indeed. 

And this is the reactions I am getting on another forum I am on......




> I am for Newt and Romney as a backup, but this is such BS about Cain and how the commys destroyed him. THey are all going to get it when they die and go to hell. At least I have solace in that.


LOL silly Cain and RINO supporters.

----------


## Tod

Paul supporters on Facebook are building up the argument that there is no way Cain can endorse Noot because Noot is a globalist, etc.....

----------


## bunklocoempire

I'm starting to feel like pizza again, thank goodness!  ...and Im not getting all pissed off when I see the number 9, or even a 6, or a q, or a b or d.....



Bunkloco

----------


## wgadget

Cain will endorse Romney.  If he endorses Newt, it will be seen as a Philanderer Party vote.

----------


## rp713

one less person off the stage! 2 down! 6 to go!!

----------


## ZanZibar

> If all he _technically_ did was "suspend" his campaign, I highly doubt he'll endorse anyone.  By endorsing, you declare implicitly but quite definitively that you are not running yourself, but Cain apparently did not go quite that far today.


My guess is that he will endorse whichever candidate will pay off his campaign's debt heh

----------


## ZanZibar

> I can't stop laughing at this music.


Did you actually listen to the lyrics?!?!  Not exactly the kind of thing that I would think one should want played in his situation.

----------


## ZanZibar

> "I've never held public office."


Thanks for reminding everyone that the Federal Reserve isn't a "public" institution.

----------


## ZanZibar

> yeah, what is behind the tarp?

----------


## Freedom of Speech

> I just checked the hermancainforums.com  Its a joke.  almost no posts.  Just about every one who gets their info from the internet supports Dr. Paul.

----------


## rp713

haha i went to the forum. the official forum moderator is saying this. haha.

----------


## QuickZ06

> 



HAHA nice!

----------


## pacu44

*Herman Cain InTrade Nomination Odds Experience Terminal Flash Crash, Ron Paul Benefits*
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/herman...al-flash-crash

----------


## Bruno

> haha i went to the forum. the official forum moderator is saying this. haha.


What? Really?

----------


## 69360

Herman Cain forums were a joke. The mods were RP supporters trolling. It was funny while it lasted.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> haha i went to the forum. the official forum moderator is saying this. haha.


We can haz disgruntled Cain supporters!!11!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Statements from all the candidates... except Ron Paul

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/...affairs-future

Former House Speaker Newt Gingrich, a fellow Georgian, *tweeted* praise for Cain. *<=== The HILL preposition Fluff*


"I  am proud to know Herman Cain and consider him a friend and I know he  will continue to be a powerful voice for years to come," *Gingrich* said.  "Herman Cain’s 999 plan got our country talking about the critical issue  of tax reform and he elevated the dialogue of the primary."


"Herman  Cain provided an important voice to this process," Rep. Michele * Bachmann* said in a statement. "His ideas and energy generated tremendous  enthusiasm for the conservative movement at a time it was so  desperately needed to restore confidence in our country."


From  Texas Gov. *Rick Perry*: "I know this was a difficult decision for Herman  Cain, his family and his supporters. He helped invigorate conservative  voters and our nation with a discussion of major tax reform."


And  former Utah Gov. *Jon Huntsman* said, "Herman Cain offered a unique and  valuable voice to the debate over how to reform our country's  uncompetitive tax code and turn around the economy."

----------


## rp713

they just want his voters. they dont care about him.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> they just want his voters. they dont care about him.


Obvious motives is obvious.

----------


## DjLoTi

> Holy $#@!, why are you guys excited he's out? This is devastating news to the RP campaign, one less establishment candidate to split t he vote particularly in iowa. This  is not good, we won't get anywhere  near as many of his supporters as gingrich or romney.


This is such a fallacy. This absolutely helps Ron Paul. Hopefully the attention on Cain will dissipate quickly, and we can destroy the other candidates (while continuing to push Ron Paul). The fight is on, keep up the fight!!

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> Statements from all the candidates... except Ron Paul


Paul is glad, I'm sure.  He's not going to lie.

----------


## Edu

The Cain Train derailed! I LOVE IT!

Thanks Cain for messing up the debates with your Federal Reserve talk ! GOOD RIDDANCE !

That said.. WARNING...... INCOMING !!!!

Be nice to the new Cain people looking for truth, honesty and consistency in a President...

----------


## freefromchains

ANybody loving this is stupid. His votes are going to go to Newt. Plus anybody celebrating a man's struggles in life is quite sick.

----------


## Paul or not at all

He will have a show on Fox News within 2 years.

----------


## asurfaholic

> ANybody loving this is stupid. His votes are going to go to Newt. Plus anybody celebrating a man's struggles in life is quite sick.


I guess im stupid then. I celebrate the fact that being a morally backwards bumbling idiot will not advance to the voting stage. I am not celebrating his struggles, but you lay with the dogs, then you wake up with fleas. He got what he deserved, if you are running for prez. If he was trying to get a job at mc donalds it would be different. 

Ill tell you what's stupid, and that is trying to convince a nation that you can be trusted to put the nation first when you can't put your own wife first. The voters who can think will realize that newt is no better. The ones who don't think will continue to avoid Paul because trump told them to.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> So does this mean the fake Herman Cain website will be no more?


I don't know.  Hasn't yet been decided.  What do you think should be done with it?  Any thoughts are appreciated.

----------


## IterTemporis

> LAKE JACKSON, Texas – 2012 Republican Presidential candidate Ron Paul released the following statement concerning Herman Cain’s suspension of his campaign for the presidency. Below please find brief comments from Congressman Paul:
> 
> “Herman Cain brought energy and enthusiasm to the Republican nominating process, as well as a unique perspective on many domestic issues important to voters such as tax code reform and a pro-growth agenda favorable to the private sector.
> 
> “In light of his suspension of campaign activities, I want to wish Herman success in his future endeavors.”


..

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Well, there's so much to take away from this.  I guess it goes to show that life can be a challenge.  Life can seem impossible.

----------


## BrooklynZoo

haha Ron "future endeavored" Cain.

----------


## messana

Hopefully 'future endeavors' mean running a pizza shop and not chief of the Federal Reserve.

----------


## wgadget

Hey, he's still eligible for the Federal matching funds in 2012.

----------

